# "you get what you paid for" couldnt be anymore  true



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

ok,so i went up to check on my ladies today and realized my temps were a lil higher than normal.so i try to figure out why..i check everything and i come to my 6 in duct booster fan (thats hooked up to a hurricane glass shade,the fan thats on my 600 watt hps i have going) i got it from home depot for $30..and the things dead..not turning on at all....so yea..i need to get a new fan in there a.s.a.p. but im thinking if i just go buy another one..its just gonna occur again,which brings me to my ?..im a lil low on funds and dont have 150-200 to spend on a new inline fan..Is there any website that sells 6 inch inline fans for less than a $100? and if so..whats the website?..if not an inline fan,does anybody have a suggestion for a different affordable fan?-thanks alot for any input you can give me-Peace


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2008)

I found a few things under $100. Hope this helps

http://www.homeharvest.com/climatecontrolexhaustfans.htm

http://www.homeharvest.com/climatecontrolinlinefans.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/EcoPlus-4-Inlin...ryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-VORTEX-INLINE...ryZ53297QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-inch-Inline-E...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GotBud? (Aug 17, 2008)

cheaphydroponics.com as well.  Their active-air blowers are less than 100 but the cheapest fan actually labeled inline fan is 130 I believe.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 17, 2008)

look man go to wormsway.com and look up their sunleaves windtunnel fans. 100-$150  4 incher moves 300 cfm or so and the 6 inch fan moves 409cfm.


I use the 6 inchers and they MOVE some air. 70w of power to run em too so they are efficient for sure. 

I would not steer you wrong AID. The fans are sealed ball bearing drive too. With a Harbor Freight Router Speed Controller you can set it as high or low as you want.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 17, 2008)

It's funny that your title says what it does and you don't want or supposedly can't pay for a decent fan. I would rethink that. 

Here is a link to the 4 inch fan ... you can view the 6 inch fan too. The 4 inch fan pulls enough air to cool that 600 man. 

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SW604

I am not beeing a **** , i just don't want you to waste more money. 30$ already.... 100$ more ,  fan may or may not last... $150 now, and you never have to worry again.....

I am not saying a 100$ fan won't work b.c it will. I am just pointing out that you shouldn't remake the mistake again.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

I went to an air conditioning supply house... The have 8 inch 360CFM fans and 6 inch 300CFM fans Inline diucts.

I paid 56.00 for my 8 inch, just had to buy two reducers to attach to my light....

Go to a supply house that sells to the general public... Look in the phone book they should be everywhere....


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

no receipt from home depot?  if the barcode is still on it they should exchange it if you didnt purchase too long ago, even with out the reciept they'll usually exchange it. If not, i got a 4" high velocity fan  w/ carbon filter from HTGsupply.com  for 129.99  plus shipping. It's cooling 2 x 1000w hps's nicely with 170cfm in a suction position. hope this helps.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 18, 2008)

i have the box it came in,but not the receipt.ill have to disassemble the fan from my hurricane and my duct and see what i can do.im really thinking about just getting a nice window ac and just pay the extra cash  to run a.c....either way though i have to put it on hold til friday.i apreciate all your guy's help.im thinking if i end up getting a fan,im gonna either try to find one of the shops new 2 chronic was talking about..if not ill check on ebay or htg supply.thanks alot MP-peace


----------



## andy52 (Aug 18, 2008)

cheaphydroponics is where i bought all my equipment.and will buy everything else there also.best prices on the net and best,fastest service


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

put it back in the box and they'll give you store credit to use towards your new a/c.:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 19, 2008)

halzey68 said:
			
		

> put it back in the box and they'll give you store credit to use towards your new a/c.:hubba:


 
very good idea,thanks for the tip.i might just do that.i think i seen one when i was there for 89.99,this would put it around $60.00 for a brand new window air conditioner.. sounds like a good deal 2 me.


----------

